# What happened to the Heidelblog?



## MLCOPE2 (May 5, 2011)

I attempted to look up an article by R. Scott Clark today and found this:


> heidelblog.wordpress.com is no longer available.
> The authors have deleted this blog.



Then I noticed that his PB user account is not active.

Is all well with Dr. Clark? Does anyone have any contact with him still? Or has he just decided to take a step back for awhile? 

Whatever may have happened I suggest we keep him in our prayers.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2011)

See here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/dr-clark-67385/#post863800


----------

